# Having to find a new food



## BluMerle (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am new here and am having a problem.

I own 3 beautiful Blue Merle Australian Shepherds. I feed a rotation diet of: TOTW, Holistic Select grain free, EVO, Acana, and Canidae. I recently lost my job and can no longer afford to buy these foods. I just started a new job that does not pay that well. I am looking for a cheap good quality food to feed my dogs while I search for a new job.

I do not have a costco around here so I can't buy kirklands which I have heard good things about. What are your opinions on 4health, Diamond Naturals, Professional, and Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul? Everyone around here keeps telling me to feed purina or Iams but I have heard such bad things. 

I add other things to my dogs kibble as well. Such as: Raw eggs, Veggies, Fruits, Grizzly Salmon Oil every day, Solid Gold Berry Supplement (every monday and Wen), and Solid Gold Multi-Vitamin every other day. 


I would love any help you all can give.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

For the price point, I would check and see if there are feed stores that sell Victor Dog Food...I'm currently in the same place you are right now, where I used to feed some of the best, but can't and so far I've been pretty happy with the results. Usually ts 30-35 bucks for a 40 pound bag and they're a reputable company, just hard to find. 

As for Diamond, 4health is alright, I've fed their 30/20, my boy did well on it- basically there is little difference between 4health and Diamond Naturals, so I can't say anything bad about it other than its penchant for recalls. It should go fine especially if you're adding to it.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Chicken Soup seems to be a good medium food. But anything less than Blue/Wellness and I shudder. Do you want to stick to a kibble diet?


----------



## BluMerle (Apr 9, 2013)

Squeeji said:


> For the price point, I would check and see if there are feed stores that sell Victor Dog Food...I'm currently in the same place you are right now, where I used to feed some of the best, but can't and so far I've been pretty happy with the results. Usually ts 30-35 bucks for a 40 pound bag and they're a reputable company, just hard to find.
> 
> As for Diamond, 4health is alright, I've fed their 30/20, my boy did well on it- basically there is little difference between 4health and Diamond Naturals, so I can't say anything bad about it other than its penchant for recalls. It should go fine especially if you're adding to it.


Thanks for the help. I will look into the Victor dog food. 



SuperPug said:


> Chicken Soup seems to be a good medium food. But anything less than Blue/Wellness and I shudder. Do you want to stick to a kibble diet?


Thanks for the reply on the Chicken soup. I would like to stick with a kibble diet. And I agree on the lower quality foods making you a little sick. I hate that I have to feed a lower quality kibble but I don't have a choice right now.  I hope to get another job soon and not have to keep them on this new kibble for long.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Squeeji said:


> For the price point, I would check and see if there are feed stores that sell Victor Dog Food...I'm currently in the same place you are right now, where I used to feed some of the best, but can't and so far I've been pretty happy with the results. Usually ts 30-35 bucks for a 40 pound bag and they're a reputable company, just hard to find.
> 
> As for Diamond, 4health is alright, I've fed their 30/20, my boy did well on it- basically there is little difference between 4health and Diamond Naturals, so I can't say anything bad about it other than its penchant for recalls. It should go fine especially if you're adding to it.


I can guaranty you can find Victor. Any feed store in your area can order it from Ivesco, which is the distributor. You can also try PMI Exclusive at most feed stores, excellent food and buy 6 get 1 free. I would take PMI Exclusive over Victor.

PMI Exclusive is a steal, $33 for 35lbs less the 7th free bag.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SuperPug said:


> Chicken Soup seems to be a good medium food. But anything less than Blue/Wellness and I shudder. Do you want to stick to a kibble diet?


Sounds like it.


----------



## BluMerle (Apr 9, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> I can guaranty you can find Victor. Any feed store in your area can order it from Ivesco, which is the distributor. You can also try PMI Exclusive at most feed stores, excellent food and buy 6 get 1 free. I would take PMI Exclusive over Victor.
> 
> PMI Exclusive is a steal, $33 for 35lbs less the 7th free bag.


I did a search and cannot find Victor within 100miles of me. I will look into the Exclusive. Thanks.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

4 Health (Tractor Supply) has 3 grain free varieties, BJ's now has 2 grain free varieties - if you have one in your area, PetSmart has their own grain free variety (Authority), and Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free has 3 varieties. All of these are very modestly priced, and they rate well (4-5 stars on dog food advisor). I haven't seen the new Diamond grain free yet; will be interested to see how it compares to 4 Health and TOTW.

Don't feel too bad about down grading your dog's kibble. You're doing the best you can now with what you have - hang in there!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Not to updated on US prices but could Fromm Classic be an alternative?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Not to updated on US prices but could Fromm Classic be an alternative?


That is good choice too but a lot of stores don't carry it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

BluMerle said:


> I did a search and cannot find Victor within 100miles of me. I will look into the Exclusive. Thanks.


Call any place that carries horse and feed supplies and ask them to order Victor from Ivesco. Shouldn't be a problem if you call a few places.

Feed stores don't mind special orders. I do it all the time and they usually will deliver the food to your house.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Not to updated on US prices but could Fromm Classic be an alternative?


Not sure where the OP lives, but any kind of Fromm is pricey where I live (GA). Acana is a better bargain than Fromm around here!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Victor is good, but not always easy to find. You can order their grain free for around $43/bag on rocketpetz.com. If you buy 2 bags at a time, you get free shipping. They are in TX, I'm in FL, it took 4 days for me to get my food which is the same for Petflow and many others I've tried. 

I am using 4Health Grain free, never had any luck with the regular line, but no complaints so far on the grain free. It runs $36.99 regular price but they have sales and usually you can pick it up for $31.99. 

Eagle Pack regular line is also not bad food and usually priced pretty affordable.

Sportsmix Wholesomes is not bad either, I would use their chicken formula. Around $30/40lbs. I found it at Tractor Supply. 

And I feed my foster dog whatever kibble the rescue gives me and she is eating Merrick Whole Earth farms and she loves it. It was priced pretty reasonable too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Fromm Classics is about $1/lb almost everywhere I've ever seen it. 

Same with Nutrisource. Diamond still causes me to pause but when I see Kirkland at about 50 cents/lb... I can see why people on a budget use it. Still not sure how they sell food that cheap(and please no one reply because of the qty's they order--I understand the volume they do. I still don't get it).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Fromm Classics or Gold should be pretty affordable anywhere.

Also, there are many sites you can order foods from (Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com, Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com, Wag.com: Best Supplies For Dogs, Cats, Beloved Pets - Free Shipping). 

Whole Earth Farms is available at Petco's and is very affordable. It's made by Merrick. Also Pro Pac made by Midwestern Pet Foods and Annamaet (grain inclusive's) are very affordable...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'd suggest whole earth farms or fromm classic, both are under $40 for a large bag. WEF is sold at petco Merrick Whole Earth Farms Adult Dry Dog Food at PETCO


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I feed Diamond naturals i get a 40lbs bag for like 30 something


----------



## 3weims (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you tried SportDogFood.com I use Victor Dog Food. Thats all they sell. they have all the formulas. I've tried a few but Grain-Free Yukon seems to be my guys favorite. Free Shipping and no tax. so pretty reasonable. good luck


----------

